
Dell Has a New Dedicated Site for Linux Certified Desktops and Laptops - dcgudeman
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2019/09/05/dell-has-a-new-dedicated-landing-page-for-ubuntu-and-rhel-certified-linux-desktops-and-laptops/#1d9d51f7100f
======
kaiku
While it's nice that Dell promotes Linux, they need to greatly improve their
support for the products they sell. I bought an XPS with Ubuntu and regret it:
persistent wifi issues, erratic power consumption with sleep/suspend, and zero
software diagnostic tools available for download. Tech Support was friendly
and helpful but was ultimately unable to help me troubleshoot, seeming to have
no Linux-based tools, manuals, or experience on their end. I was somehow even
more out of luck when I upgraded from 18.04 to 18.10 -- Support resisted
providing any support for a non-Dell installed OS version.

